# Rookie Smoker Needs Help



## wudman (Oct 8, 2015)

I have a 30" MES and just bought two "bricks" of Tillamook Cheese.  I've got that "rat maze" device for pellets and a blow torch.  What I don't have is my Phillips book as we just moved to Spokane.  So, I've got maple and apple pellets.  Need your advice on how long to smoke.  Do I set a temp or just rely on the heat from the smoke.  Any other advice will be appreciated...


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 8, 2015)

You want to cold smoke cheese so don't even turn on the smoker just use the Amazen Smoker. Many people do 3-4 hours for cheese I do about 5-6 personally. Do not try the cheese as soon as it's done it is terrible instead seal it up and leave it in the fridge for two weeks then try it


----------



## muralboy (Oct 8, 2015)

Piney is spot on.  It's hard to resist sneaking a taste right away - which may be a good idea because you will appreciate what the 2 weeks will do to mellow out the flavor.

Let the cheese sit in the fridge overnight on a tray, then vac seal and keep in fridge for a few weeks. Then enjoy!


----------



## wudman (Oct 9, 2015)

Thanks to Piney and Mural...good ideas.  I did find a super thread on cheese.  I had no idea that smoking cheese could be so complicated.  Smoke on!


----------



## muralboy (Oct 9, 2015)

One more tip - let the cheese sit out at room temp about 1 hr and blot any moisture from the surface before the smoke


----------

